# Playing Havis with a little one (puppy)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We went to Maris und Peter in Gladbeck (Germany) after a Zoo visit in Gelsenkirchen.
See the fun at..

*All ..http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/TobbendeHavis13082009#*









Hiro and Cosmo








Cosmo








Hiro

















Merlin


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like were having so much fun! The pictures are beautiful as usual!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics Ans!!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I always love your pictures, Ans. What beautiful havs!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ans, these were some of the best photos ever! Merlin is absolutely adorable. I love the pictures of him with the ball, Hiro and Cosmo standing on their back legs playing looks like two mops, and the one of the little boy with all three dogs is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

These are fantastic pictures. The little puppy is so darling!

Sandi


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, look at that puppy. One look and there goes all my resolve to stop at the number I have now. Yikes! Gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Great shots. Love the photos!:clap2:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. All the dogs are beautiful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures.Love that little pup.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

They are so darn cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Delightful!*

So very delightful!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing pictures!!!!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome pix! That little guy sure can "run with the big dogs", can't he? :biggrin1:


----------

